# Wifi booster.



## Saxman1 (May 17, 2016)

Hey everyone how are you. I am posting this to see if you can help. I own a motorhome and would like to pick up Wifi in the vehicle from bars and cafes. Via a antena and router. Enabling IPad and computer use. Regards John.


----------



## RCoon (May 24, 2016)

Morning John, sorry nobody got back to you in a whole week.

What you'd need is a high gain directional antenna, not your $12 Amazon kind, but something a bit more industrial. I've used what we call a Can-tenna to pick up wireless signals from about fifty yards away. It's ugly but it works a treat. You can follow a guide here to make your own http://www.techradar.com/news/compu...d-the-ultimate-wi-fi-boosting-cantenna-684073 or buy one ready made online somewhere.


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2016)

A Wifi client router is probably your best bet, as they're fairly simple to set up.

$25, and you can detach the antenna and use a directional one on the roof of your motorhome easily enough.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004UBU8IE/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Morning John, sorry nobody got back to you in a whole week.



Would of helped if he had actually posted in the CORRECT sub forum.


----------

